

Working at Google - the first 6 months  - derekc
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/06/working-at-google-the-first-6-months.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextBigThing+(The+Next+Big+Thing)

======
frognibble
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1440220> for previous discussion on
Don's post.

